# PIA



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright guys Iv found a good deal on some 14" msa elixirs, problem is they're 115 bolt patteren. So I ordered adapters from adapterkings then noticed they use 12mm studs and 10mm are a extra $25 per adapter. So I'm going to call them in a little bit just whondering if anyone knew if 12mm studs will fit in the elixirs. Then there is the whole will the 10mm lugnutt fit in the adapter.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't verify on the elixers, but my msa M16 beadlock wheels were bought specifically for my brute and recently I decided I wanted to try them on my canam....had to buy adapters and ran into the same scenario....the 12mm adapter studs fit my wheels with no issues.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think they will. I have the Elixers and when I got them the company sent 12mm. lug nuts instead of 10mm. The 12mm. nuts fit in the holes just fine, just didn't fit the 10mm. studs!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^You still got those 12mm lugnuts? ....if so wanna sell em to me? Hit me up with a PM


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry Filthy!!! Haven't been on much and didn't see your post till now. I sent the lugnuts back for refund and they sent me the 10mm. lugnuts.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol its cool. I have been meaning to go buy some, I ordered a set at a local shop awhile back along with a red secondary spring and never got either item for some reason.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

